# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Kautkā nerāda forumu tākā vaig

## Epis

Lieta tāda kad man tagat forumu rāda šādā paskatā, kur problēma? vai vainīgs mans kompis vai jums tur pašiem forumā kautkas sagājis grīstē ?? 
nu es te pēdējā laikā to kompi esu tā pamatīgi pačakarējis, bet vispār cik atceros kad šodien uzinstalēju KingBouty spēli tad vēlāk laikam kad pazuda foruma attēls  ::  moš kāds vīrus ?

----------


## marisviens

Man raada OK. Noregulee savu datoru :: .

----------


## Helmars

Izskatās, ka ir pazudis CSS. Lietotāja uzstādījumos ir 2 stili. Prosilver vairs nestrādā, subsilver2 strādā.

----------


## scAvenger

Prosilver stils tiešām nestrādā, izskatās tāpat kā Epim (no 2 dažādiem pieslēgumiem). Normāli darbojas tikai  Subsilver2.

----------


## Epis

Un ko lai daru lai rāda to otro Subsilver2 ?? 
moš kautkas kompī jāieinstalē ? betkas ? 

varbūt pie vainas Kasperski antivīrus triall versija ar kuru pāris dienas atpakaļ kompi patīrīju moš šis kādus failu izdzēsis ārā vai arī kautko tur bloķē  ::

----------


## Velko

Ieej foruma user settingos un nomaini _Board Style_ uz Subsilver2.

Kamēr būsi ielogojies rādīs normāli.

----------


## Epis

Nomainīju un tagat rāda normāli  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Sorry, pačekošu kur tas css pazudis. Rīt noteikti viss strādās!

----------


## jeecha

Shitais starp citu saakaas peec servera probleemaam 5dienas veelaa vakaraa. Saakumaa meta aaraa kljuudu ka PHP nevar piesleegties mySQL datubaazei deelj paaraak daudziem datubaazes savienojumiem (gan pats forums gan elfa.lv lielaa lapa). Kaa jau labs un izpaliidziigs cilveeks piezvaniiju uz kantori kursh jums to visu hostee un painformeeju par probleemu. Shie laikam kautko paarstarteeja un saaka atkal darboties, tiesa uzpeldeeja probleema ar stylesheetiem (kas tagad kaa izskataas ir atrisinaata :: .

----------


## marisviens

Luudzu iztaisnojiet forumaa ielogoshanos:
Peec peedeejaas foruma taisnoshanas Operas paarluuks neljauj ielogoties, saka - nepareiza parole vai vaards. taa tas uz vairaakiem datoriem. Mikrosofta IE straadaa. Buutu ljoti eerti, ja Opera staradaatu kaa agraak...

Maris

----------


## M_J

Dīvaini, arī lietoju Operu, bet problēmu nav.

----------


## Vinchi

Es arī lietoju operu un viss strādā.

Māri kāda tev operas versija stāv virsū?

Man dažreiz ar operu ir bijis kad ielogojos tad automātiski izlogojas ārā. Vairāk izskatās pēc Operas gļukiem pamēģini uzlikt svaigāko operas versiju.

----------


## marisviens

Man ir taa:
Version Opera
9.63
Build
10476
Platform
Win32
System
Windows XP
Java
Java not installed
XHTML+Voice
Plug-in not loaded

----------


## jeecha

Taadu efektu vareetu panaakt:
1) uzstaadot PC nepareizu laiku taadaa veidaa panaakot to ka browseris domaa ka web saita suutiitie Cookie ir jau novecojushi;
2) atsleedzot Cookie atbalstu vispaar, vai konkreetam saitam, vai uzliekot paaraak lielu droshiibas liimeni kas rezultaataa arii atrubii Cookie atbalstu.

----------


## Vinchi

Vai tev nestāv kāds firewall? Ja tā tad pamēģini uz ielogošanās brīdi to atslēgt.

Vēl apskaties iekš: Tools > Preferences > Advanced > Cookies vai ir ķeksis uz Accept cookies?

Vēl vari pamēģināt tur pat Manage cookies nodzēst esošos kukijus priekš www.elfa.lv un elfa.lv

Kā jau tika teikts pārbaudi vai uz datora ir uzlikts pareizs laiks.

----------

